# red pebble plantation for sale?



## BuckBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

I just got an email from a real estate agent saying that Red Pebble Plantation was for sale. $16,800,000 or sometime like that. 

I wonder how many of these type places will go under now that we are in the "new economy". 

$500+ is a lot to pay to shoot quail for the day but they would have to sell A LOT of hunts to make any money given the overhead. Nice lodge, a bunch of land, staff, guides, dogs and all the other stuff. I have never understood how they make any money at it.

Has anyone heard of other hunting plantations either being sold or going out of business?


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are getting casual emails on $16.8M real estate transactions, you don't need my help in figuring out the business model...


----------



## maker4life (Oct 14, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> If you are getting casual emails on $16.8M real estate transactions, you don't need my help in figuring out the business model...




That's what I was thinking .


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats just it. I can't figure it out.


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 14, 2009)

I think most of the people that own these places either 1) have owned it in the family for a long time or 2) sink the money into one to show a loss and not give it away to Uncle Sam.

Now if you were inclined to invest your $16.8M, for a small management fee, I could work up a way to pay the taxes and operating expenses via guided hunts for select clients.  The business would break even or perhaps even lose a little here and there, but overall your investment would appreciate over the years from this bargain basement price, allowing you to realize a handsome return on investment when you sell.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 14, 2009)

BuckBoy said:


> I just got an email from a real estate agent saying that Red Pebble Plantation was for sale. $16,800,000 or sometime like that.
> 
> I wonder how many of these type places will go under now that we are in the "new economy".
> 
> ...



Have you ever read Tom Wolfe's _A Man in Full?_  He explains the South Georgia quail plantation culture very well.  I wish I could remember the exact quote, but the protagonist has some people over for supper, and he asks them if they know how much per lb. the quail they are  eating costs.  Of course, they say no, and he says, "$200.00 a lb." (or some extravagant figure), and then goes on to list the very expenses you have detailed.

It's the same business plan that is used by Thoroughbred horse owners --go broke as slowly as possible.

Redhawk Plantation is for sale or recently sold, among notable plantations for sale.


----------



## leeledger (Oct 14, 2009)

Ther
e are signs saying that part of Senah Plantation in Lee County is for sale. The sign says 1,800 acres, but I think the whole place is like 
15,000. So I guess they are just selling part of it.

"Great developement potential"


----------



## easbell (Oct 15, 2009)

I can assure you it isn't a money maker. The reason I do it is because I love it. Working with dogs, managing the grounds and being around other quail hunters. 
It has taken many years to get the habitat to the point it will support wild birds. I've got about 20 more to go before I get it where I want it.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2009)

Cypress Pond is for sale.  The owner, Gerald Lawhorn, died from Lou Gherig's disease, and they put it up for sale while he was ill.  the asking price is down by about $7 mm.

http://www.realestatepublicist.com/cypresspondplantation.html


Doug Ivester went out a few years back and spent his Coca Cola money on several places and is one of the largest owners of private plantation land.  It was not uncommon for it to sell in the $5,000-6,500 per acre range a few years back.  I know of a 1,000 acre or so tract that sold for $8,000 per.  Again, it's private land managed to propagate wild birds, not a put and take operation.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 15, 2009)

It blows my mind how much the wild bird plantations can bring... even in down economy. Just goes to show how much demand there is and how little supply! 

Here are most of the plantations for sale in South GA and North FL.

http://jonkohler.com/
http://plantationservicesinc.com/property_georgia.htm

Adam


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 16, 2009)

If I win the lottery...

We'll have a woody's hunt on one of these places!


----------



## miller-black (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom Wolfe's A Man in Full is a great book about a great man who owns one of the nicest plantations I have ever been to. After we went hunting I had a decent 8 or 9 birds and he calmly told me that I was holding a new F250 in my jacket.  We proceeded to play golf after that and the old man would only bet $1 a hole. Great guy


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 17, 2009)

I am saving my pennies...

I drive an F250...there are some days I might trade for a vest of wild birds...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 21, 2009)

One tract of Senah was auctioned off, it is about 4 miles from where I live, from what I could gather it was a tract that wasn't connected to the main body of the plantation.  I hunted Elmodel this morning and took the back roads back home through Nilo and Tarva Plantations, that was some beautiful looking land.  Oh yeah, found the biggest covey of wild birds I have seen in a long time, when it flushed it scared both me and my dog, wasn't expecting anything that big...it had dang near 40 or so birds in it.


----------

